# Fat? How do you know?



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey,

I want to bulk very soon and I was wondering if I go on a cycle and kept gaining 2lbs every week.. how would I know if its fat or muscle I'm gaining? I want to take the clean approach so I can stay lean whilst building muscle but thinking about it seems complicated can someone explain please? for instance I heard people say test e makes you hold water? how do I know its water/fat/muscle I'm gaining? They're so many variable's which could get in my way.. I really can't afford to put to much fat on because I've been obese all my life and finally got in shape after a year of training.

Sorry if these are stupid questions.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Work out your calorific needs for an average day and then increase by 500 per day and keep your diet as clean as possible, with high protein.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't overeat, and eat clean. Simple really.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if you got abs and keep them your fine if you loose them its fat lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

you will always gain fat when bulking, imo its the wring thing to try and get your calories to the exact amount were you only gain muscle and no fat, your best off gaining a little fat then you no your eating enough then diet down


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Could always use a mirror?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Work out your calorific needs for an average day and then increase by 500 per day and keep your diet as clean as possible, with high protein.


thats spot on really cant make it any more simple!



stone14 said:


> you will always gain fat when bulking, imo its the wring thing to try and get your calories to the exact amount were you only gain muscle and no fat, your best off gaining a little fat then you no your eating enough then diet down


you can bulk slowly with minimal or zero fat gain yeah youl hold water but thats easily rid of with change in diet its far better to get ripped and stay ripped it makes training more enjoyable when your ripped to f$%k coz you look good and feel good so motivation is high

lots of complex carbs lean protein sources and essential fats no more than 70g a day i eat 50g fat a day or less but all good fats and that includes omega tabs. i eat mainly egg whites one yolk, cottage cheese, chicken breasts lean beef steak lots of peas or broccoli peas are convenient i love em taste great and are PACKED with nutrition!!! rice cakes they are ok in small portions and in my post workout meal. lots of oats blended, cooked, raw anything goes. try oats banana and protien powder blended up, makes a great breakfast and dont forget grapefruits these are very good.

dont eat fat after your workout or at least till 3 hours later as insulin sensitivity will make sure that fat goes straight back on your belly.

I sleep at 10pm wake up at 12:30 and eat a pot of cottage cheese back to bed and then wake up at 4am to go to the toilet and have my slow release protien ready to drink so basically im ALWAYS eating every 2.5 to 3 hours. never starved. i have carbs in most meals apart from my cottage cheese meal which only has 15g carbs from the sugars in there oh and same with the slow release protien no carbs there however, You burn fat in a furnace of carbohydrates so these are so important low carb diets suck unless done correctly which many fail at i did keto for 5 months was awesome i lost fat and gained muscle 

Anyway good luck its easy when you know how.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk waking up too eat lol bloody stupid IMO lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk waking up too eat lol bloody stupid IMO lol


so starve and loose muslce in your sleep mate, your choice. think of it this way you get up to p1ss in the middle of the night anyway so why not take advantage of that and down a shake? awesome!!! all the pros do it!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> so starve and loose muslce in your sleep mate, your choice. think of it this way you get up to p1ss in the middle of the night anyway so why not take advantage of that and down a shake? awesome!!! all the pros do it!


Good on you for doing it mate 

Lol but it's not that simple buddy. You won't loose muscle overnight. Sounds like menshealth advice to me


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Good on you for doing it mate
> 
> Lol but it's not that simple buddy. You won't loose muscle overnight. Sounds like menshealth advice to me


if you say so.

i like knowing my muscles are being fed all night and day and i like to take advantage of everything i can.

p.s you do need to change your avi looking a little flat mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> if you say so.
> 
> i like knowing my muscles are being fed all night and day and i like to take advantage of everything i can.
> 
> p.s you do need to change your avi looking a little flat mate


If it makes you happy believing that bs then so be it 

Cheers for the tip bro, agreed its a few months old now, im gonna go get me a mensfitness mag to tell me how to 'buff up'! :rolleye:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> If it makes you happy believing that bs then so be it
> 
> Cheers for the tip bro, agreed its a few months old now, im gonna go get me a mensfitness mag to tell me how to 'buff up'! :rolleye:


i dont read that crap mate, but il tell you what i could make you look a hell of a lot better if you took some of my advice


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> If it makes you happy believing that bs then so be it
> 
> Cheers for the tip bro, agreed its a few months old now, im gonna go get me a mensfitness mag to tell me how to 'buff up'! :rolleye:


He clearly knows what he's talking about look at his avi. Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> i dont read that crap mate, but il tell you what i could make you look a hell of a lot better if you took some of my advice


Lol I know mate calm down its only banter 

I'm all ears mate, offer me some advice, after all I'm here to learn 



Muscle said:


> He clearly knows what he's talking about look at his avi. Thanks everyone for the responses.


Clearly.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

j1mmytt post up some more advice, I wouldn't mind having your physique lol.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> j1mmytt post up some more advice, I wouldn't mind having your physique lol.


lol shut it, I think you look good enough already mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm being serious jimmy, im no expert, before bed I have without fail, 400ml full fat milk, 60g mp propeptide, peanut butter or walnut oil, then 8 hours sleep.

Is this adequate? Or should I wake myself up and drink another shake? Even though I'm getting my target macros for the day?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm being serious jimmy, im no expert, before bed I have without fail, 400ml full fat milk, 60g mp propeptide, peanut butter or walnut oil, then 8 hours sleep.
> 
> Is this adequate? Or should I wake myself up and drink another shake? Even though I'm getting my target macros for the day?


He's probably getting some protein in him! he's starved his muscles for 15 minutes!?! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jimmy what an arrogant pr1ck u sound like!! Muscles starved, give me a break!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Hey,
> 
> I want to bulk very soon and I was wondering if I go on a cycle and kept gaining 2lbs every week.. how would I know if its fat or muscle I'm gaining? I want to take the clean approach so I can stay lean whilst building muscle but thinking about it seems complicated can someone explain please? for instance I heard people say test e makes you hold water? how do I know its water/fat/muscle I'm gaining? They're so many variable's which could get in my way.. I really can't afford to put to much fat on because I've been obese all my life and finally got in shape after a year of training.
> 
> Sorry if these are stupid questions.


not a stupid question. Most people don't think this through enough!

as male its easy.... if your waistline grows its fat..

So... measure every say 2 weeks, arms, chest, waist, thighs.

If all the parts grow, but not your waist.. lucky... but doubt that will happen. If you put on an inch everywhere... well.. 50/50 muscle/fat.. if waist grows the most... more fat than muscle..

scales are a guide- the tape doesnt lie. The less your waist measurement increases, the less fat you're loading on...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk waking up too eat lol bloody stupid IMO lol


x2!



j1mmytt said:


> so starve and loose muslce in your sleep mate, your choice. think of it this way you get up to p1ss in the middle of the night anyway so why not take advantage of that and down a shake? awesome!!! all the pros do it!


Well.... AAS retain nitrogen, so you can't lose muscle overnight... and if you're really concerned, casein protein before bed will be good for 5 hours or so...

I wouldn't say its usual to wake up and **** in the night... unless your sodium balance is out... you really should be able to sleep through... prostate check maybe?

I've never woken up at night to feed... and I've managed a little mass..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> x2!
> 
> Well.... AAS retain nitrogen, so you can't lose muscle overnight... and if you're really concerned, casein protein before bed will be good for 5 hours or so...
> 
> ...


Wonder if jimmys got any pointers for u, show u where u r going wrong, u do look a little flat


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Wonder if jimmys got any pointers for u, show u where u r going wrong, u do look a little flat


Flat? Flat? ummmmm... maybe.. its the DNP i tell ya, but just wait til i get off it! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Flat? Flat? ummmmm... maybe.. its the DNP i tell ya, but just wait til i get off it! :lol:


If u need any pointers the oracle has posted in this thread :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> If u need any pointers the oracle has posted in this thread :lol:


He's actually dslondons brother


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> He's actually dslondons brother


Really? I miss DSLondon.. he really contributed to UK-Muscle!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

j1mmytt said:


> dont eat fat after your workout or at least till 3 hours later as insulin sensitivity will make sure that fat goes straight back on your belly.


I assume that's if he was to gorge on a load of carbs as well as the fat?

I'm under the impression fat doesn't tickle insulins bell end too much.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> He's actually dslondons brother


Lol, indeed, ftr u look sound in ur avi - how can he judge, he doesn't even know how long u been training or anything .... Tit


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, indeed, ftr u look sound in ur avi - how can he judge, he doesn't even know how long u been training or anything .... Tit


Aw thanks babe! Lol it's cool man, no offence taken or anything

He does look good in his avi but I think he's got the wrong end of the stick on many points he made out to the op, alot of broscience being spouted, which isn't good for anyone reading on the Internet, it's a viscous circle.

But like I said if he enjoys it I'm happy for him lol think he realised though as he had to throw a slight personal jab in  as long as he's learning.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Aus, or anyone I guess. Really useful info on taking measurements, definitely going to start doing this.

However, how and where exactly do you measure your waist? Round the belly button? Higher/lower? Also do you completely relax, suck in, push out or tense your abs while doing this?

Sounds like a daft question "how do I measure my waist". But there are a lot of variables!

I know you'd say that as long as I do the same method each week I could track progress but I'd like to be consistent with what others are doing.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Grosey said:


> Aus, or anyone I guess. Really useful info on taking measurements, definitely going to start doing this.
> 
> However, how and where exactly do you measure your waist? Round the belly button? Higher/lower? Also do you completely relax, suck in, push out or tense your abs while doing this?
> 
> ...


ask, and ye shall receive.. LOL

instructions:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson207.htm


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Really? I miss DSLondon.. he really contributed to UK-Muscle!!


I've heard the guy made a come back some weeks ago under FITBODY.. hmm something cant remember and he desappeared again, by the sound of it some members went str8 into giving him neg reps to push him out of the forum.. kind of sad to see this happening in here, oh well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> I've heard the guy made a come back some weeks ago under FITBODY.. hmm something cant remember and he desappeared again, by the sound of it some members went str8 into giving him neg reps to push him out of the forum.. kind of sad to see this happening in here, oh well


are u dslondon in disuise


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> are u dslondon in disuise


No way mate true is I could never be as good as him :wub:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> No way mate true is I could never be as good as him :wub:


How do u know who he is, he left before u joined :rolleye:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How do u know who he is, he left before u joined :rolleye:


lol nice one but I just came across one of his threads and realised he made quiet of a sensation in this forum.. u know just saying my thoughts here :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Well he was a *legend* and was going to give me *BSN* products :whistling:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Well he was a *legend* and was going to give me *BSN* products :whistling:


lol @ the red font 

Hmm well perhaps everyone should sign a petition for him to come back  ..or.. stalk him wherever he lives to get the good stuff !!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Jimmy what an arrogant pr1ck u sound like!! Muscles starved, give me a break!!!


You sound like a charming bloke, sorry if I offended you, I received a private message from the op asking for some advice on his thread so I did just that. Very Sorry if I upset anyone



anab0lic said:


> RE the waking up in middle of the night for protein thing.... i am of the belief that nitrogen retention various alot from person to person... I know some guys who are very built and if they eat like **** for a couple of weeks and dont train they lose barely any LBM, wheras if i were to do that I would deteriorate a fair bit, drugs certainly slow that down but its still a problem for some guys more so than others.... waking up and downing some protein half way through your sleep can make a big difference to indeviduals who have a hard time retaining muscle mass.


I am a hard gainer I find it seriously difficult to maintain what i have and bulking is a very slow process. So I suppose I need all the help I can get. I found it easy waking up in the middle of the night on tren lol so I turned it into a habit in the end.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Did u receive a pm from c hill asking to mock his physique as well?

Maybe your a hard gainer because you have disturbed sleep?

Maybe you have achieved what u have because you ate a certain amount and train a particular way and it had nothing to do with waking up to keep your poor muscles anabolic with a shake??

I don't have a problem with u preaching bro science, just don't be so arrogant about it!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Before I started training 8 years ago I was 10 stone and 15% bf now I'm 13.5stone and hovering around 7%bf. Ive gained very slowly but consistently I can put on fat quite easily If my diets not in check so I wouldn't say I'm naturally low bf Definately not, it's taken a lot of work.

Btw I was just winding him up he has great body didn't realise I came across arrogant that's defo not what I'm all about I just love helping people with the same interests. Why have I uPset you so much tell me what's offended you and il try to mKe it better? You've not come along very gentlemanly are you like that in person probably not.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just a reach around behind the bike sheds should suffice


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Just a reach around behind the bike sheds should suffice


No problem!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

:-o


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> No problem!!


Lol very shrewd


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

There is no reason what so ever to wake up in the middle of the night to have a shake or anything else. You're distrubing the most anabolic part of the day.

Given caesin takes ages to digest (look up the 1997 Boire study for reference) if you've fed pre bed on this or a simialry slowly digesting protein you will not be "starved" lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bayman said:


> There is no reason what so ever to wake up in the middle of the night to have a shake or anything else. You're distrubing the most anabolic part of the day.
> 
> Given caesin takes ages to digest (look up the 1997 Boire study for reference) if you've fed pre bed on this or a simialry slowly digesting protein you will not be "starved" lol.


Or everything else that u have shovelled down throughout the day!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bayman said:


> There is no reason what so ever to wake up in the middle of the night to have a shake or anything else. You're distrubing the most anabolic part of the day.
> 
> Given caesin takes ages to digest (look up the 1997 Boire study for reference) if you've fed pre bed on this or a simialry slowly digesting protein you will not be "starved" lol.


I was hoping you would pop in mate lol

I'm not gonna even try and explain my reasonings to him, after all, all the pros do it!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I was hoping you would pop in mate lol
> 
> I'm not gonna even try and explain my reasonings to him, after all, all the pros do it!!!


That's another statement that always does my head in, who ACTUALLY knows what all the pro's do?? And how do they know it's not just what the pro's are told to say they do.

Zack khans road to recovery is a good watch, but it's still basically a whole bunch of ads for nutrex supps lol. Granted I haven't watched them all but where does it tell you the about his aas, slin, peps, gh, seo usages lol because I'm pretty sure they are more important than his hemo rage :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> The problem i have with these studies are they are never actually done on bodybuilders whos foods requirements are very different to the average joe.... just how much is still digesting and available after say 8 hours post consumption? Is it really enough to prevent a catabolic state in an an advanced bodybuilder? I'm not convinced...


But it's all relative IMO, a bodybuilders body functions exactly the same except they need more food to retain size or to grow, which they would of consumed or they wouldn't of got to that size in the first place. They wouldn't have shorter intestines lol


----------

